# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Where is everyone from?

## Lost Control Again

*Where is everyone from?*

just name your country, that's all  ::D: 

*SCOTLAND*  ::

----------


## Ont Mon

Straya

----------


## Anteros

'Merica

----------


## SmileyFace

U.S. of A.

----------


## The Wanderer

America

----------


## Chocolate

Canada  ::):

----------


## peace

Australia to be more precise little old Tasmania, floating on its own in the vast southern ocean.

----------


## onawheel

_From_ England but currently in Australia.

----------


## Member11

Brisbane, Australia

----------


## L

Ireland...wanting to be anywhere else in the world

----------


## JesusChild

Canuck land aka Caribou Country. CANADA

----------


## Sagan

I was born in Southern California. I now live in Oregon.

----------


## distancing

United States

----------


## WintersTale

I'm from Cincinnati.

----------


## tasty_sauce_code

Britain

----------


## MaisOui

'Murrica

----------


## Yossarian

The Great White North.

----------


## Chantellabella

New Orleans, Louisiana, US of A

----------


## Koalafan

Illinois  ::):

----------


## RayOfLight123

England

----------


## hey

Canada

----------


## AllToAll

I was born in Puerto Rico, but I live in MA now. USA, regardless.

----------


## Cam

Maine, US

----------


## Daniel

Norway

----------


## Meadowlark

USA

Rock, Flag, and Eagle!  ::D:

----------


## anonymid

^ That place.

----------


## huppypuppy

Dubbo, NSW Australia

----------


## claire74

getting confused what I've posted on, oh well England

----------


## Otherside

Britain

----------


## billius

adelaide AU

----------

